# Bathroom Sink Drains Into Black Tank



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just discovered this past weekend that the bathroom sink drains into the black tank. Is this supposed to be this way? Does the shower drain into the black tank, too?

I thought the only thing that drains into the black tank was the toilet.

I like to run hot water through the gray tank, to loosen up grease, etc. that builds up over time. For some reason, I turned on the bathroom sink this time, instead of the kitchen sink. I usually drain the black tank, then rinse it by using a wand (swizzle stick) and by flushing 8-10 times. While I rinse the black tank, I let the gray drain. Then I run the hot water into the gray while I dump the black again. I could feel the warm water running through the hose while the black was draining the second time, and when I opened the gray valve for the second time - nothing came out!

Can anyone confirm that this is correct, or if their trailer is set up this way also?

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yuck!









I don't know about other models, but on our 28RSDS the only thing going into the black tank is the toilet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On many larger SOB's this is not uncommon. Either the bathroom or kitchen sink may drain to the grey tank to increase capacity since the black fills much more slowly than the grey. I believe I read here somewhere that Outback had done this on some models too. It may be by design.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

On our 27RSDS the bath sink drains into the black tank also. Where as kitchen and shower drain into the grey

I'm guessing that they either don't have or follow any process standards for assembly or they needed to save a buck on the piping that day during construction









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our 28krs has two gray tanks (20 gal each), one for the galley and one for the bathroom. I honestly can't tell you which tank our bathroom sink drains to...guess I never really worried about it, but now I'd like to know too


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont know, we have the same camper. My shower goes into the grey tank. I know this as we had a Ele/water site only and the girls left the shower on for 45 min and I heard it and asked "why didnt you turn it off" and they said







.....So I had to go dump the grey as it was full now. I never noticed the bathroom sink going down the black tank. I dont see the harm. That sink is so small and not used but for a few minutes a day anyhow. It would be closer to use the black tank though as the grey is toward the middle of the camper.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

My toilet is the only thing going into black. I have to drain gray almost daily after shower/kitchen stuff. My black tank can go all week.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the 27rsds too and as you know mine drains into the black tank as well. I'm sure it's somewhat of a location thing, depending on where all the drains are compared to where the grey and black tanks are. I kind of like the idea of the bathroom sink draining into the black tank, it allows more liquid to enter the tank helping everything to flush out really good. Thank goodness for p-traps though.









Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Thank goodness for p-traps though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'll have to make sure that I keep water in the trap, though, or those odors could pass through. I'll just have to make sure that I run a little water down that drain after we get done travelling and I put the trailer in storage.

So I guess I'm not the only one. And I don't have the "ugly step child" of a trailer.

Thanks for all the replies.

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I have the 27rsds too and as you know mine drains into the black tank as well. I'm sure it's somewhat of a location thing, depending on where all the drains are compared to where the grey and black tanks are. I kind of like the idea of the bathroom sink draining into the black tank, it allows more liquid to enter the tank helping everything to flush out really good. Thank goodness for p-traps though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's a thought...fill up the black tank with hot water, shut the water supply off, then sit down with the toilet pedal down...and enjoy the steam


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Chasn said:


> Here's a thought...fill up the black tank with hot water, shut the water supply off, then sit down with the toilet pedal down...and enjoy the steam










An Outback Sauna. Never thought of that. And I'll be glad to forget about it ASAP!









Mike


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Chasn said:


> Here's a thought...fill up the black tank with hot water, shut the water supply off, then sit down with the toilet pedal down...and enjoy the steam


One word... NASTY! But made me laugh.


----------



## BULLEWE (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 21 RS that I believe has the grey & black water labels mixed up... when I empty grey water, the toilet water comes out. Am I the only one?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BULLEWE said:


> I have a 21 RS that I believe has the grey & black water labels mixed up... when I empty grey water, the toilet water comes out. Am I the only one?


Hi BULLEWE









Welcome to Outbackers!
As far as mislabled black/grey tank handles? This is a VERY common issue around here...Trust me, you are NOT the only one this has happened to


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, on my *21RS* the *Black handle* is towards the front of the trailer and the *Grey handle* is towards the rear. They work as advertised.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

BULLEWE said:


> I have a 21 RS that I believe has the grey & black water labels mixed up... when I empty grey water, the toilet water comes out. Am I the only one?


What side is your Black water labeled?


----------

